# Dryer vent through brick?



## BigGuy01 (Jul 11, 2011)

bassadict69 said:


> I am relocating a dryer and need to put a hole through the wall and exterior brick to run the dryer vent...what is the best way of doing this?


Make an outline of the hole. Get a roto-hammer, drill into the hole in a hexagonal pattern, Then go one drill bit width inward, and make a pentagon pattern, and then three in a triangle pattern in the middle. with one home dead center in the triangle. Take a masons hammer, break it up from the middle out, when you get to the edges take a rock chisel and break it up smooth, run your tubing through, connect the exterior piece, then tie in your interrior piece, and you're good to go.

Remember to caulk the exterior to keep water from coming into your house. and use foam on the inside edges for insulation from any cold.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Since the back side of the vent and the hoses is round I just mark out a round hole that'a slightly bigger then the back side of the outside vent. Make sure you measure it where that lip is on the back side not the tube part that slides in the hole.
I use a hammer drill with a 3/8 X 12" long masonry bit so I can drill through the brick and block in one pass. I hold the dril at a slight angle so the back side ends up bigger then the outside. Drill holes as close together as you can. Once there all dril a few wacks with a hammer should pop a plug out and drop into the inside of the foundation. A brick chisle will clean up any rough spots. With the right drill at only about a 15 min. job.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

If you know anyone with a diamond core drill bit the right size it's even easier.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The problum with one of these is if there block behind the brick you would need a 12" deep one, also a high torque drill to turn it.
Check the cost on one of these 4-1/2" bits that's only going to get used once by a DIY.
Home Depot rents a coore drill with the bit included.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

TBH unless I could borrow one for free I wouldn't go to the expense of renting one for just one hole. Stitch drilling as you said is the way to go. 
Is an 8 inch block backing up the face work common in your area?
Where I live it's usually a 4 inch block, 4 inch cavity with full or part fill insulation, and then 4 inch face brickwork.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you on a raised foundation? Crawlspace? Considered going down and then out? Most dryers are convertable....in other words, you can vent to the side, back or bottom.

I'm in the process of doing a 2-story addition right now....which includes a new laundry room....I'm to make a cavity behind the dryer with a removable door on the outside....it will be easier to connect the vent....it's a real PIA to connect the vent line when you can't reach it.


----------



## bassadict69 (Jul 21, 2011)

It is a slab house...


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

mark the brick start a hole with 2lb hammer chip away at it till the dryer vent fit..just don't get in a rush....it will work fine...


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

bassadict69, i needed to get the same thing done. after researching diamond core cutters etc etc.. this DIY-er actually hired some contractors to get the holes done. and i'm glad i did. it really is a lot of work with some heavy machinery. unless you are comfortable with them, i'd suggest you tackle some other DIY project.


----------



## bassadict69 (Jul 21, 2011)

vote4Pedro said:


> bassadict69, i needed to get the same thing done. after researching diamond core cutters etc etc.. this DIY-er actually hired some contractors to get the holes done. and i'm glad i did. it really is a lot of work with some heavy machinery. unless you are comfortable with them, i'd suggest you tackle some other DIY project.


Mind if I ask about what it cost?


----------



## chb70 (Jan 29, 2009)

Rent drill w/diamond core bit from HD if they have one.


----------



## bassadict69 (Jul 21, 2011)

chb70 said:


> Rent drill w/diamond core bit from HD if they have one.


I will check on that tomorrow...


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

stuart45 said:


> TBH unless I could borrow one for free I wouldn't go to the expense of renting one for just one hole. Stitch drilling as you said is the way to go.
> *Is an 8 inch block backing up the face work common in your area?*
> Where I live it's usually a 4 inch block, 4 inch cavity with full or part fill insulation, and then 4 inch face brickwork.


Stu

The only time you'll typically see THAT is on the top course of a block basement, as we typically see an 8" block on the top course of a 12" wall to lower the brick ledge to grade. You'll also see 8" block backing in hurricane-prone area's (mostly in Florida) where they build a good number of CMU homes. Although, many of these don't necessarily see brick veneer's either.

SO, the answer is, NO, it's not common here in the US where lightweight construction is "King".................... :whistling2:


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

bassadict69 said:


> Mind if I ask about what it cost?


$200 a hole. i needed 2. one for a 4inch vent and another for a dryer. it turned out to be 4 bricks (old brown stone) thick and they took a jack hammer to the thing and cleaned it pretty well. the way i see it is that i don't touch anything involving doors frames, windows and/or involving some overly powerful tool that can rip a hole in my exterior wall and/or myself.. everything inside the house is all up in the air tho.


----------

